# Engine Fan



## Lalo (Sep 18, 2002)

Lately I've noticed the engine fan is staying on after the engine is shut off. I know this seems normal when the engine is running hot. But it seems to be happening more often than usual. is there any way to check this? I change my oil with 5w30 mobile 1 all the time. 
What do you think the problem could be?
Thanks for your help.
btw. its a 01 4clyn 5 spd 33k miles.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I wonder if you hadn't noticed it before. It's normal for the Altima to keep the fans on to cool down the engine even after you turned the ignition off. Now if the fans are on ALL the time, then you may have other problems.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Lalo said:


> Lately I've noticed the engine fan is staying on after the engine is shut off. I know this seems normal when the engine is running hot. But it seems to be happening more often than usual. is there any way to check this? I change my oil with 5w30 mobile 1 all the time.
> What do you think the problem could be?
> Thanks for your help.
> btw. its a 01 4clyn 5 spd 33k miles.


You have to remember that has been hot in San Diego lately so it takes a little bit for the engine to cool down. But if you think it is running excessively take it to the dealer to have it checked since it is probably still under warranty.

Troy


----------

